# What to add next



## night_day (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm two weeks into my cycle with my new tank which I am doing with fish. It's looking good so far, I really hope they make it through since I am VERY attached to them already! Quick question, I am changing about 10% water every week right now, is that ok?

Anyways, the 20 gal tank we have currently houses 4 guppys and 4 platys. We're wondering what we should add next we'll wait a few more weeks before adding. When at the aquarium store, we liked the Angelfish and the guy who is a little wider and has whiskers (I forget the breed name) I've also been researching and my wife likes the idea of having a small school in the tank, so would Tiger Barbs be good for that? I don't think we want to have more than 12 fish in the tank. Any suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

wait a few more weeks before adding... I highly doubt you are done with the cycle... Angels won't work in that tank... but good schooling fish include neon tetras, cories, serpae tetras, rummynose tetras, rasbaras, and danios. Tiger barbs you will find will be a little aggressive.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup if you want schooling fish get Tetras, Rasboras, or Danios. There are many different kinds to choose from. The tiger barbs are a little too active for a 20G.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

You will be somewhat limited as far as what you can keep in a 20g aquarium. As other have suggested, a small shoal of tetras would do, as well as some danios. 

-Apoc-


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend tetras or danios with livebearers. Platys and guppys need hard and alkaline water, tetras like soft and acidid. 
How about a punch of apple snails and amano shrimps? You could also put some more platys and guppies.


----------



## night_day (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I definately don't want any more platys or guppies, I would prefer one or two more speicies and thats about it. osteoporoosi, are you saying tetras would be bad cause they won't like the water? I am not really doing anything to the water other than adding the conditioner and bio agents. SHould I be making the water more hard for the guys I have in there right now?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

First you need to know the pH, GH, and KH of the water in your tank. Then, what I would do is make sure that any fish you put in the tank can live with that setup. There's no need to get it perfect, just within the range. Like if your pH is 7.3, and the pH range of a fish that you want to keep is listed as "pH 6.5 - 7.5, ideally 7.0", then your pH of 7.3 is OK for it.

Unless your water is super-soft, or super-hard, I don't think it's a good idea to try to change it. At least not for your first tank or two. It's more a thing for experienced people.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You're not going to be able to add 2 more types of fish unless one is a group of cories or similiar fish. 5 would do micely (6 if they are dwarf). Danios get larger than the other schooling fish listed. Tetras or rhasboras are good choices. Neons are difficult to keep. Cardinals are a little more hardier than neons. Scissortail, pristella, harlequins, skirt tetras are all good choices. I would up the amount of water you change to 25-30%


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Water param guidelines for fish are not necessarily written in stone, My well water is pH 7.4, gh 6 and I have in it and thriving montezuma swords, danios (choprae and roseus), 50+ cardinal tetras, harlequin rasboras denisonii barbs, discus, angels, denisonii barbs, assorted plecos, loaches and corys, betta imbellis and a few other odds and ends. If you start with young fish you would be surprised how well most can adapt.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

David- dont tell that to ostoporossi she'll have a cow!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol yeah, but she has good intentions... I would say, pick something that won't get too big, is hardy, and is not aggressive. Also check out dwarf gouramis, as they can make wonderful tank mates.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

Danios can be aggressive, IME


----------



## night_day (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for everyones suggestions, we decided on 4 black skirt tetras. Loving them so far, but I think they are a little stressed/scared, they keep hiding under one of the plants we have. (or do they typically behave like this?)

Also, I want to add a few corys after reading about them here and seeing them in person. The guy at the aquarium says I can add them without any worry about overpopulation, but I want to see what everyone here thinks. Our 20 gal now has

4 Guppies (I forget the breeds, 2 rainbow cobra?, 2 yellow cobra?)
4 Platys (2 mickey mouse?, 2 orange?)
4 Black Skirt Tetras

Total 12

Can I add a few corys without worrying about that? How about other fish?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

keep up with the water changes and I think you'll be fine considering they use the bottom 1/3 of your tank and the other fish rarely do.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Corys need a group of six, I doubt that they would fit into your tank.
Simpte: I have been wondering why neon tetras are marked here as difficult fish?Is it because American water specs are different? In Finland neons are considered the most hardiest fish, only a total twat could kill a bunch of them here.


----------



## night_day (Mar 16, 2005)

Corys need a group of six? That's the first I heard about that, is there any reason? If I get 6, what negative effect would that have on my tank?

As for the tetras, I have heard from a few people that they are the hardiest here as well, that I shouldn't have to worry about them dying on me. (In Canada)


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

night_day @ Wed Apr 06 said:


> Corys need a group of six? That's the first I heard about that, is there any reason?


Yes, because they are very social fishes and need a proper school to be happy.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

there is much debate what a "proper school" is... frankly I don't see much of a difference between 4 cories and 6 when they naturally occur in the thousands... I wouldn't worry about giving them six if you truly don't want to... (some negatives being your tank getting too crowded and your fish getting stressed, and your bioload being unmanageable some positives being that your tank has a "proper school" of cories) Its your tank, your decision.


----------



## night_day (Mar 16, 2005)

I was actually just thinking 2, is that too few?


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

Fishfirst: The limits have to appoint somewhere... Corys are schooling fish, and 4 or 3 is not a school.

And night_day: I guess you already know what I'm going to say... :mrgreen:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Why to add any kind of fish if you can't offer them proper conditions? :wink:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

whats the difference of 4 to 6 on a thousands scale??? If you truly believe in what you are saying, then 6 should be too small of a group to keep them happy... like I said, I'd get 4 to keep them all happy/social , this proper school thing is kinda a matter of opinion...


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

There is no a big difference between 4 and 6, in fact the difference is quite inconsequential, but as I said before, there have to be some kind of limit. But yeah, I don't want to fight.  You know my opinion and I know yours, so... And it seems to be useless to try to change your minds. :roll:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Actually I myself wouldn't keep corys even in a group of 6. 6 is just the number where I draw the line.


----------



## night_day (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the lviely discussion! Let's say I go 6, would that be too dangerous from an overpopulation standpoint? (I currently have 12 in a 20 gallon as a refresher) Are there other bottom feeders that I can consider that I could simply add 2 and be ok? Thanks!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Amano shrimps or apple snails are good, but i doubt that tehere is any kind of non-schooling bottom feeder that would fit into a 20g, all plecos grow too big and are too messy. Otos are also schooling fish, and they need cool and flowing water. Do you necessarily want a bottom feeder?


----------



## night_day (Mar 16, 2005)

Not really, but I just thought it would add a nice variety to what we already have. I guess it's looking more and more like I won't be getting any then. Oh well, will have to wait for the next tank.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Be careful, that happened to me and now I have totally 210 gallons of water in my tanks


----------



## night_day (Mar 16, 2005)

Hahahaha, nice! Well, I think I am ultimately too lazy to get that many more!  I have to admit, I got the aquarium for my wife as a Christmas gift, but I think I love our little fish just as much as her! I might just throw in 2 corys and see how it goes!  When everyone here says this isn't good, is it because the corys will be stressed since there aren't more of them around and they can't school? What effect would it have on them?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

You probably won't notice a behavioral problem with only two corys, but that's because you don't know what to look for. That's why many people, who don't know, think one or two is OK. "They look happy to me". Believe me, a cory alone acts very different than a dozen corys. Corys are sort of dumb acting fish. They just seem to aimless go about their business on the tank bottom and even a cory that's alone has to do this to survive. But they are much more active and "carefree" seeming when in a group. They will get in groups and swim around in tight circles and seem to almost play leapfrog. They are really quite amusing and obviously enjoy each others company. Frankly, I don't think anyone who has never kept a large group of corys should even post an opinion here. You just don't know.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

A long time ago I had two paleatus corys on gravel. Three years ago I became aware that they aren't actually happy, so I gave them a bigger tank, fine sand and added 18 corys. Oh boy what a difference!


----------

